

Ask HN: What are yours favorite authors? - t3rcio

Favorite authors on 1) Literature 2)Computing Science 3)Scientific dissemination
======
orionblastar
George Orwell because he got 1984 right about corruption in Democracy and
Animal Farm right about corruption in communism/socialism.

